# Rivers Are Stacked



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Hit the Chagrin today before the weather got to bad and glad i did. Laid into some brutes today, mostly big bucks. Beaded black wooly bugger size 6 was all i needed.


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

cast-off said:


> View attachment 466409
> Hit the Chagrin today before the weather got to bad and glad i did. Laid into some brutes today, mostly big bucks. Beaded black wooly bugger size 6 was all i needed.


Wow, ok... so you were fishing at about 40 CFS. I was up the other week and tried at about 150 CFS and struggled to find anything. I packed up and drove to the Rocky. Not asking you to spot burn... but were they in shallows on gravel, or tail outs? Maybe still in what would normally be the hole? I gotta say, I really need to tune up my shallow water game.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Weatherhead said:


> Wow, ok... so you were fishing at about 40 CFS. I was up the other week and tried at about 150 CFS and struggled to find anything. I packed up and drove to the Rocky. Not asking you to spot burn... but were they in shallows on gravel, or tail outs? Maybe still in what would normally be the hole? I gotta say, I really need to tune up my shallow water game.





Weatherhead said:


> Wow, ok... so you were fishing at about 40 CFS. I was up the other week and tried at about 150 CFS and struggled to find anything. I packed up and drove to the Rocky. Not asking you to spot burn... but were they in shallows on gravel, or t.ail outs? Maybe still in what would normally be the hole? I gotta say, I really need to tune up my shallow water game.


Tail outs is were i picked up most fish just below the the gravel flats where they spawn. they must have been staging to move up into the gravel. When the water temps get above 42-43 game on. They are going to do what they do.


----------

